# outsource my low voltage services to elecricians



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

lortech said:


> Since I do not have any experience as a electrician "well some more home repairs then anything" , should I outsource my LV "Data,Voice,Video" to electricians? I will be getting some fiber training here soon so that will be a big help. I have done exclusively commercial Data service work. This has included 66,bix terminations, T1 extensions, Analog and LAN extended PA systems, POS system installs, Petrol controller upgrades, Cisco Wifi AP installs, Cat 5,5e and 6 110 and patch panel installs. Lots of site surveys, testing, blue print reading and so on doing national accounts work. I also have a windows desktop experience and some linux experience working in corporate environments in the past.
> 
> I reside in Vancouver BC region and be glad to do some work for local electricians.


What are you asking?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Start your own company and pick one supply house and stick with them, become friendly with the guys there especially the guy at the data desk, word will get around and they may even pass out your cards when sparks ask about data/telco products.


----------

